# Chautauqua Tomorrow!



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Finally crossing Chautauqua off my bucket list tomorrow,

Will mostly be casting with some trolling,

We need to at least move a few fish...(is that too much to ask Muskie Gods!??) LOL

Whats funny for me, ive fished Leesville for years and it takes me the same drive time to get there as it does Chautauqua! (DUH!)
Takes awhile to wake up sometimes in life,
Tight Lines guys


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

good luck and report back!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tough sledding...my buddy caught a 5-6lb walleye casting a weed edge...nothing else seen.
talked with a couple other muskie guys casting & trolling - nothing all day.

Will be back in Sept.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Where did you launch? Ive thought about going for years.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Prendergast Point.... which from what I heard and could tell, is a very shallow launch normally..even with the higher water last weekend, the edges of the two docks were only 3ft deep, had to stay in the center,, don't plan on using that launch again.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Headed there end of September.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I am going up Oct 6-11th for the first time ever. We will just be casting. Curious as to what fishes well there? Rubber, blades, cranks ect... Natural colors or bright? I would assume in general the north end of the lake would hold bigger fish as it appears deeper.. any input is appreciated. I will definitely report back after my trip. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I got my PB there this year trolling with natural perch colors... We casted one evening and one morning 4-5 hours combined but couldn't buy a follow or anything. Water was very clear. I was rippin deep jerks along weed edges in natural and bright...nothing. i have not cracked the casting code there yet, hope to try again this fall.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Well the musky really acted like musky while we were up there. We mostly targeted 10-20 fow and threw everything we had. 5 days of fishing and between the 2 of us only moved 6 fish. We caught 2, biggest being 38. No pattern to what we did move fish on too. The two we caught came on a Baker crank and Lee lures death pause. Moved 2 fish on bucktails and one on a glide and another on a crank. Threw allot of different rubber and never moved a fish. The wind was brutal pretty much the entire trip which made it difficult to fish where you wanted to all the time. Fun to try and pick apart new waters but definitely will be back for revenge. I was surprised how many guys just troll out in the middle of the lake there in really deep water too!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

